# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  اشتباه در ری استور کردن

## aminpourazadeh

سلام
یه فایل بک آپ قدیمی از دیتا بیس  رو اشتباهی رستور کردم
و تمام اطلاعات م و استور پروسیجر ها م به تاریخ قدیم برگشته
چطور می تونم فایل mdf و ldf های یک روز قبل رو باز یابی کنم
با ریستور ویندوز هم برنگشت...

----------


## Shahryarabedibilondi

سلام باید داخل sql فایل دیتابیس رو وارد کنی
فایلی که هنگام ایجاد ساختی رو در sql وارد کنی درست بشه فکر کنم یه امتحان بکن بنظرم

----------

